
Why I am excited about micro-packages - peterjuras
https://medium.com/@peterjuras/why-i-am-excited-about-micro-packages-58e66e81f1ea#.hwtyaf1xt
======
pklausler
> 6\. What if someone comes up with a better way to solve the problem? > I
> want to focus on the last question, because I think it raises the biggest
> issue. The moment we paste the code into our solution, we create an isolated
> fork of it. Whenever someone comes up with a better idea, or JavaScript
> evolves and our solution gets deprecated, we have broken code at our hands
> and someone needs to fix it.

It must be really weird to program in a language where one must defensively
overuse libraries out of fear that somebody will come up with a better run-
time predicate to recognize arrays.

